# 1970 Huffy



## biker (Apr 28, 2022)

Hello,
Looking for a value of this 1970 Huffy 5 speed. All I have are these two photos. Looks clean but its missing the seat sissy bar. Front fender looks backwards. 
Thanks


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 29, 2022)

A Huffy model I have never seen!

I will try to help on the value but it might take a day or so. Not a lot of info.

The serial number would help but it sounds like you don't have access to it. It is 1971 or later since it has a BMA/6 Certification sticker on the seat tube.

Is it something you are looking at buying?
I don't want to advertize your business on it but if so and you don't mind saying a price range you either can or want to pay, or an asking price I might have better luck telling you if that is fair.

If you are selling, do you have a price you are hoping for? Either way shipping cost may be a factor to add in to the value to someone.

In it's favor, it has the chainguard and seat and both look decent for a 1970s boys bike. I am not sure about the aluminum steering stem (gooseneck) or the black handlebars being stock. The stem looks 10 speed and the bars don't fit in with the chrome fenders.
Both of those can be overlooked as Huffy used Wald necks and bars. The foam grips look too new for the bike, like 10 speed 1980s stuff but not a big deal either.

It does have original style and brand of tires. That is a plus as well. Orange paint would sell it to me, it was a more popular color in the 1970s.

I will do what I can on it, if time is a factor on purchasing though you may have to decide if it is worth the asking price to you with shipping added if necessary. I hate to see you lose it because of timing. Let me know if you are buying or selling please.

Good luck, Rob


----------



## Robert Troub (Apr 29, 2022)

$150.00+


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 29, 2022)

Is that The price range you can buy it at or your price to sell it? I want to make sure I understand what way I need to go to help you.

I did a search and not much turned up. One sold on eBay, longer than 90 days ago for sure because the info is no longer available.

I found a photo of one from Pinterest. Same 10 speed neck and shifter, same foam grips but chrome handlebars and sissybar. The seat looks much worse with duck tape wrapped around the middle.
To be honest I was hoping the shifter was added and maybe it had a Click Stick originally but this almost certainly places the bike in the mid to late 1970s. That will hurt it some on average buyer value, but not if a guy doesn't want a Click Stick or wants to put one on even if it changes it from stock. (I am in the second category).
Photo below.



I also found an earlier version of the bike as a yellow 3 speed with the chrome Flaming Stack chainguard and a Click Stick shifter. The seat could be wrong, it looks like a Mesinger Squareback seat. Notice the Single/3 speed front sprocket instead of the much cooler Huffy Mag Sprocket used on the 5 speed bikes. Wrong tires.
This bike is 1973 or earlier.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 29, 2022)

i would think $300 +  bike looks like it will clean up well seats are hard to find in nice condition and that one looks good,  cant tell on the front tire it might be good, those are hard to find tires good luck ...


----------

